
A Political History of X [video] - pabs3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj02_UeUnGQ
======
pabs3
Blog post and slides:
[http://keithp.com/blogs/lca2020/](http://keithp.com/blogs/lca2020/)
[http://keithp.com/documents/lca2020-x-history.pdf](http://keithp.com/documents/lca2020-x-history.pdf)

